# Ugg Booties Conversion



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


Any ideas for toddler size?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think there is a pattern out there for a toddler size, I will have to look through my many patterns and see what size the pattern I have goes up to. Haven't used it in a long time and I don't know if it was just baby sizes or it went to larger sizes. I know it didn't go to women's sizes.

How kind of you to offer the pattern for the women's size. Thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good for you! And what a challenge to go for m that small to that big. I have 2 granddaughters, so I can just imagine the squeals...... I'll be PM'ing you for sure!!!


----------



## Nettie1 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is so nice of you to share your pattern like that. I would love to have a copy of it also. My email is: [email protected]

Thank you ever so much


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is very thoughtful of you to share. jinx


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I have looked and looked for a woman's size pattern - they didn't exist until you. I would love a copy of the pattern as not only do my feet get cold, but my ankles too.
Thank you for your generosity - many hugs.
Yvette
mtnchild (at) charter (dot) net
thank you again.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i too have been looking for the larger size and would love to have your pattern, will you post it here or should i pm you?


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

I would also like your pattern, how kind of you to share. Please post on KP :thumbup:


----------



## ashy55 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd love to have the pattern for the Ugg boots. Will you post it on here please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2011)

Would love to have the pattern. Thanks


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

I too would love to try out your pattern. Thank you for being so generous with your offer to share. Blessings to you!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Me too please..am sitting at the computer and my feet and ankles are so cold I am contemplating going to bed (with the electric blanket on) and watching Winners And Losers on the TV. Shall catch up with all the news on here tomorrow.


----------



## flowerlady (Apr 22, 2011)

How nice of you to share. I would like to make some too.
Thank you for sending.


----------



## Mary Ann Porcher (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for doing the hard work and being generous to share. I'd love a copy of the pattern.


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern to make for my older sister who like you in the states are ready to go through winter. I will will make them for myself and daughter and grand daughter for our next winter
Chris


----------



## xomix (Apr 10, 2011)

Me too, please


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, yes, please! I would love to have the pattern.....my name is TennGrand and e-mail is [email protected] You are so very generous to share your pattern.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, yes, please! I would love to have the pattern.....my name is TennGrand and e-mail is [email protected] You are so very generous to share your pattern.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I would love that pattern! Thank you - [email protected]


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Me too, please. [email protected]
I am so amazed by people like you that can write patterns. I don't think I have a creative bone in my body. Thank you so much.
Robin in TX


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Me too. I'd love the pattern.


----------



## Janie136 (Jan 29, 2011)

Please send me a co py of the Ugg boots to [email protected] 
Thanks, Jane


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

PLEASE SEND A COPY OF YOUR UGGS FOR ADULTS TO:
[email protected]

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR CLEVER WORK ON THE CONVERSION AND FOR SHARING IT WITH US ALL ON KP

JANE (CRDOGMOM)


----------



## kkkatie-kkkatie (Mar 26, 2011)

I would really appreciate a copy of the Ugg pattern. What a clever person you are to have created this pattern. Thank you so much for sharing it!!!


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

I would love a copy of your pattern. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

I would love a copy of your pattern. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, how kind of you!!!! I would LOVE a pattern as it gets mighty cold here in Canada...thanks for your generosity!

Debbe
[email protected]


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

I would love to have pattern.thank You


----------



## gogobonnie99 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, I would love a copy of your pattern. My email is: [email protected]

Thank You so much.
bonnie


----------



## granmahoney (Oct 29, 2011)

New to the forum, and would love to create these for the whole family. Please share! email; [email protected]


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Oh how wonderful of you, count me in please and thank you.


----------



## nedajw (Aug 11, 2011)

yes i would like to have the pattern. thank you very much


----------



## 36woods (Jan 20, 2011)

Would love the ugg boot pattern for older children.

Thanks,
N. Jones


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

also like a copy of your pattern,thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Ozark_becky (Jun 3, 2011)

I too would enjoy making the Ugg booties for adults...please post the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## fostermum (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi I'm also new to the forum and would love a copy of ugg boots pattern email address: [email protected]
Thank you Jan


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

I would love the pattern but would need the 9-10 size.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I too would like a copy of the pattern. Please PM me at KP. Thanks. And thank you for your generous offer to share your creativity.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

Me too! I would like a copy of the pattern. You are clever! And thank you for your generous offer to share your creativityYou've had so many requests, I didn't know the best way to reply. So I'll just ask, very politely too, if you will PM the pattern to me through KP.


----------



## julaa55 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am still working on a pair of the baby uggs, would love a copy of your pattern. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would appreciate a copy of your pattern. Thank you for all the work you have done to develop it.
[email protected]


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Count me in. Would love to make these for my granddaughter.


----------



## jaygee (Oct 25, 2011)

\i would love a copy too how nice of you to share your hard work.
I am new to this forum and am not sure what to do to get a copy from you. could you post it on to here?


----------



## graybird21 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to have pattern, please if you would send it to "[email protected]" Thank You. Joan


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Very interested too! Just last week my daughter asked if I could make those.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Look what you started,I would also like a copy of the pattern,you are so kind to share.

[email protected],com


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

If possible, can you post the baby Ugg pattern as well?


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you, for sharing would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

I would also love to have the pattern. My email is [email protected] I made the baby ugg booties a few weeks ago, but I am not sure what stitch to use for the pretend seam down the sides and across the front so I haven't done that part yet. Is it some kind of chain stitch?


----------



## sandyfair (May 8, 2011)

I'd love the pattern for UGG women's slippers. Sure my GD would love them!! Thanks for all the hard work creating them
Sandyfair


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern for adult size Uggs. Thank you for being so kind, Jeanette. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

It sounds like ALL of us want that pattern! Blessings on YOU!!! The whole planet will now have warmer feet this winter. Never under estimate the power of the knitting community!


----------



## MissSwim (Oct 29, 2011)

I am new to Knitting Paradise and I too would love a copy of your pattern. It is very kind of you to offer to share it. We had a very bad winter in the UK 12 months ago, and I want to be ready for another one this time. Is it possible for you to send it to me by PM (I have just found out what that means!). Best wishes - Val x


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

I just found her pattern. If you do a search of Ugg Booties Teenage Conversion in the KP search area, you will find that Amy has posted the pattern there. This should help many of us who requested it.


----------



## bird5th (Oct 29, 2011)

I, too, would love to make these for my daughter-in-law. Thanks.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes yes yes! I would LOVE to have your pattern! My email is [email protected]


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, please, I would love to have your pattern. I am sure there are others in this forum that would love it as well. ginger


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

How nice of you to share......if the pattern would fit a 7 year old I would like a copy .......thank you ! [email protected]


----------



## kddetrick (Jun 5, 2011)

Acopy of the pattern would be great for my granddaughter. Thanks for the hard work. Karen


----------



## Tarheel (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for all of your hard work. Would love to have the pattern!
Pam


----------



## jan248 (Jun 2, 2011)

I also would love to have the pattern for the ugg booties. My e-mail is [email protected] Thank you so much for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks to me like your boots are a hit! I would love the [email protected]


----------



## johink24 (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. My Girls will love them.


----------



## Knit3Purl3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Please send me the pattern for the Ugg booties to [email protected]

Thanks for making this available.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern also, THANK YOU! My email address is [email protected] I see that it is mentioned that patterns are posted in the KP section. Can you tell me where I can locate that? I don't see it listed at the top. Thanks again!!


----------



## ruby raikin (Oct 29, 2011)

Kindly send the UGG to [email protected]


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Amy,
I would also like a copy when you get a chance. Thanks, Nancy


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

Where is this pattern located? Thank you.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd be thrilled to have your pattern as I've been considering trying to do the same thing you did. How sweet of you to do all that work and then be willing to share. Thank you so much!

Thank you for posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Please add me to the list of people who would like your pattern for the ugg booties. Hoping you post it here! :thumbup:


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

please share your pattern! [email protected]


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd love to have a copy of the pattern. Please send to [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I would love the pattern too---my daughter would LOVE them! It would be a great Christmas present. 
Thank you so much for sharing----Kerry


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

I would LOVE to have that pattern to make a pair for my daughter. Thank you so much for sharing. Are you going to post it here? If not, you can email it to me at: [email protected] THANKS!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

please share your pattern! [email protected]


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


Good morning Friends,
Would you say it is a good pattern for a first attemp of knitting socks type project ? I never tried to knit socks but your pattern calls my name and I would give it a try.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 25, 2011)

I have several granddaughters who would love them! Please please, send to [email protected]


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Amy---just printed out the pattern. I'm sure my granddaughters will love them Patp


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

THANK YOU so much for the pattern. I think many people will be getting these for Christmas. Did they take long to make? My daughter, a brand new mother, wanted a pair like the pair that her 7 week old daughter received. Now she will be getting one! Thanks again!!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

My oh, my...This ceainly has been one sought after pattern!!! If you can't/don't want to post it here please send one to me [email protected] you in advance...


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Wow...I wouldn't know where to begin to do this...Please PM me a copy...thanks...Sounds like you are everyone's hero... :roll:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern, too. All sizes! LOL With 15 grandchildren ages 20 to 22 months, you can see that I do need all sizes.

My addy is [email protected]
or [email protected]


----------



## mjb (Apr 20, 2011)

would like to have pattern for may granddaughter-sure she would love a pair- thanks


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I would love the pattern my email is [email protected]


Thank You


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I would love the pattern my email is [email protected]


Thank You


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of the uggs please pm me a copy thank you [email protected]


----------



## TANTENETTE (Aug 16, 2011)

Would love the adult pattern. Prediction for overnight in CentralMA 6 to 8 inches of snow overnight! Don't ever remember trick-or-treating in the snow! If you are e-mailing, please send to [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Please, give me the pattern, too! [email protected]


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN... Hope to see it on here soon....


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I see the pattern has been posted - just search under ugg booties.


----------



## shimmers (Jul 11, 2011)

l would love the pattern please [email protected],com ty


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Me too! Please!
My email is: [email protected]
Thanks for doing all the hard work for the rest of us to enjoy!
Tat


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I would love your pattern, as well. Please PM to me. Thanks, so much, for sharing your many hours of hard work with us.
Mare


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Me too! Please!
My email is: [email protected]
Thanks for doing all the hard work for the rest of us to enjoy!
Tat

And now I see it's already there and all I had to do was search!


----------



## grandmasgeila (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi
So nice of you to share this with us. Would love the pattern! My e-mail address is [email protected]
My granddaughters will love this.


----------



## sist (Oct 29, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern,you have such a talent to be able to re-write a pattern.I can't wait,thank you.

Send Pic's


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bless you for your patience. I would love the pattern for my granddaughters.


----------



## Cold Night Quilting (Oct 26, 2011)

Again thanks for sharing your pattern. I would appreciate a copy. Jeanne


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi again, my e-mail address is [email protected] Thanks a million


----------



## LynnCamp (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, I would like a copy of this pattern also. My feet and ankles get so cold that it sometimes takes hours to get them warm. My e-mail is [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## gmemaw (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you take a picture of your "Uggs". I would love to have a copy of your pattern. My three granddaughters love Uggs and I would love to be able to make them the slippers. Please, advise me on how I might get a pattern.


----------



## c2cAROL (Jul 31, 2011)

Was this pattern ever posted? I would love to make a pair as well,I did a search, but it is not there. Any one have it?Thanks,cAROL


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

Bless you for your creativity and industry. Thank you very much for being kind enough to share your talent. I, too would love a copy of the pattern, and thanks so much


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

moke said:


> I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN... Hope to see it on here soon....


It's posted. Search uggs booties teen conversion. I just printed a copy!


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes I would love to have the pattern to the UGG boots for older children.


----------



## gmemaw (Oct 29, 2011)

Someone said the pattern in online, please tell me where you might have posted it. Really looking forward to them. I know my girls would love them. I really need to make gifts this year as I have a lot more time then money. LOL


----------



## Gramma30 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd love this pattern! Made them for new great grandbabies, and mothers loved them!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes please! I noticed you have a huge amount of replies...if you could post the pattern here it would be much easier! Thanks for your generousity!


----------



## Barajean (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Amy! Do u have the pattern posted?
You are awesome to share! You must be inundated with this request! How can I get it!
Thank you barbara


----------



## Scottie73 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, that is great! I, too, have been hunting for an adult pattern for these boots for my granddaughters. Would love to have the pattern. Thanks for your great effort and success.
Its cold here in Michigan as we are getting an early start on old man winter. Need to keep our toes warm.

Happy Halloween, everyone and Happy Knitting.
Scottie in MI


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

have looked and don't see the pattern . Have grandkids 1yr to 15 years . So I would love it in all sizesss.


----------



## sarina (Aug 2, 2011)

would love to have the pattern too for both baby and woman sizes if possible. You are extremely kind to share it with everyone.
thanks 
Sarina
[email protected]


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

hi Amy!
PLEASE add me to your list too!
thanks sooooooo much!
huggs from La.
yes it does get cold here too, brrrrr. i just turned my heater on, lol


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd love to have the pattern too. How nice to offer to share.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## maryamsteffen (Jun 9, 2011)

I too would love a pattern. Theysound fun and thanks for putting in all the work. Maryam


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I also would love to try the Uggh slippers.


----------



## Janicewild (Oct 29, 2011)

I would also love to have the pattern, my email is [email protected] Thank you and I am looking forward to making them. Do you have a picture also? Sorry to ask so much but thank you.


----------



## Knittin'gal (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd love to have the pattern, too. You are so kind to share all your hard work. Thanks.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll join the crowd and would like to add my name to the list. Thanks so much.


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

I found it under heading above "search" Then put in Ugg Booties and go to teen conversion. Now my question is how many skeins does it take for size 9?


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

oh yes please!!! I would love a copy of the pattern. What an angel you are to share with [email protected]

coynerd *at* gmail *dot* com


----------



## bgracedh (Jul 27, 2011)

I wood also love a copy. Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## kamelo (Apr 2, 2011)

I, also, would LOVE a copy of your pattern!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Put me on that list also, love to make them as presents.
e-mail: [email protected] Thanks


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

I would like to have the pattern please. Thank You. Kim.


----------



## Debrajmc (Jul 17, 2011)

I would love to have this pattern. My have everything Uggs daughter doesn't have these and what a wonderful Christmas surprise it would be for her. Thank you for your patience in converting and your willingness to share it


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

I would also like the pattern for all sizes.


----------



## wendymwade (Aug 24, 2011)

I, too, would love the pattern. I know one of my daughters in law would be thrilled with a pair!


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh do you have a girls size 13 or womens size 6 pattern or how I can do the conversion? I am a newbie


----------



## diann (Feb 21, 2011)

I have made the exact ugg booties and was also looking for a conversion. I would love to have the pattern if you are sharing!!!
Thank you, Diann

[email protected]


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

OH YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

And the list goes on and on. I too would like the pattern. So truly wonderful for you to share with us. Please post on KP, which also happens to be my initials.


----------



## 10518 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would also love a copy of the pattern for adults. My daughter would love a pair. I made the booties and they were so cute...
My email address is: [email protected]


----------



## nenokku (Jan 22, 2011)

I would also love a copy of the pattern. With 2 teenage daughters here, they would LOVE them as Christmas presents.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would love the pattern! Thank you.


----------



## c2cAROL (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep, found it, thanks dlclose


----------



## TNmaid (Jul 1, 2011)

Will you be posting your pattern on this forum? I would like to have a copy but I see a gazillion others would also like it. (Are you surprised?) No rush but if you're not posting it could you please also e-mail a copy to:
[email protected]

Very generous of you to share. Thanks.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story and hopefully soon your pattern.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

would love to knit the Ugg style bootees for a family member , please can you email me a copy of the pattern [email protected] Thankyou so very much


----------



## N Jacobson (Oct 24, 2011)

I would love to get a copy of the pattern. Have you seen the mittens & hats that look like Ugg's. They are called Woolie Bullie Hats & Mittens by CiD. The Woolie B
ullie is by Hikoo. I have all the yarn to make them but I am waiting for the size 13 dp needles to come. 
[email protected]


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

After making the Ugg baby booties (picture attached) I thought it might be fun to do a pair for myself!! So, if you've already converted to a larger size, I'd love the 'pattern'!!

Please PM me.

Here is the sideways knit hat and the Ugg booties I knit and gave for donation through my knitting group.

This is the pattern that I used (but will make them smaller next time): http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootiesugg.htm


----------



## generalfocus (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for your generous offer to share the results of your research to make Ugg Booties for adults. 

I would love to have a copy of both the baby booties (I have a relatively new 8 month old grand nephew) and also the adult version which, I am sure, his Mom would appreciate. .

[email protected]


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

As everyone has stated..how vey nice of you to share your pattern, that you spent so much time working on. I too would love the pattern. Blessings to you and your loved ones.


----------



## snickersknits (May 10, 2011)

I know a few girls on my Christmas list that would love this pattern


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks so very much for posting the conversion! You are a dear! I am sending you a virtual slice of pumpkin bread!


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

I would love the larger size pattern. Thank you for sharing. [email protected]


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

I have made a couple of pair of the baby size and seem to have a problem with the top being too large. On the second try I used a smaller needle, but it was still a bit too large. Yours looks like they are a perfect size. Did you decrease for the top or what is your secret?


----------



## diddum (Aug 3, 2011)

Would you please forward your pattern to me? Thank you so much for being so generous. My e-mail addy is

[email protected]

Remove the dirty socks before sending - it's spam protection, a little trick I learned on the Coronation Street Guestbook. Is anyone else out there a Corrie fan?


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Please send it to me. M granddaughters would love these!!
[email protected] THANKS


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll have to chime in - A copy of the pattern would be wonderful - Kudos to you - I don't enjoy the trial and error of creating a pattern so this would be a wonderful gift to all the people like me.


----------



## mtngal (Jun 26, 2011)

Hendrika said:


> I just found her pattern. If you do a search of Ugg Booties Teenage Conversion in the KP search area, you will find that Amy has posted the pattern there. This should help many of us who requested it.


thanks for the heads up, hendrika! will check it out....i made a pair for my 3 mo. greatgrandgirl and used fun fir for the pretend seam......so cute! so happy to get a pattern for adults. have a great day!


----------



## lovingcamp (May 27, 2011)

Would love the pattern


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

ooh, how wonderful you are to offer to share !!!

i would love to have the pattern you developed. i have a nerve injury / disease which affects my feet, stemming from an automobile wreck i lived thru back in 2003 --- and sometimes my right foot gets so cold that it feels like a block of ice (even though the rest of me is sweating in 100 degree weather). everyone else might be wearing short shorts and fanning while i'm hovering under my afghans.

please include me on the list of those to receive your precious gift.


----------



## Bobbi White (Feb 27, 2011)

Would also LOVE to get the pattern. E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## dorisbrown (Oct 29, 2011)

This pattern sounds great - am just finishing re-knitting a sweater and need something new to enjoy. Could I please have a copy of the bootees pattern?


----------



## Roselyn (Jun 12, 2011)

Would like your pattern for ugg booties--my e-mail is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a daughter who would love you forever if you would share the pattern. If they aren't real hard...maybe I could get them done for Christmas. Let us know if you will share to all or if you email. My email is [email protected]
Thanks so much for all the hard work. Post a picture too


----------



## crochetnutt (May 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


Please email me a copy.Thank you 
( [email protected] )


----------



## Irishlass451 (Sep 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


I would love the pattern baby and larger size , if possible, sounds great My email is [email protected] thank you so very much.....Looking for something new to do..


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

I would love a copy of this pattern. My granddaughter will be so surprised! She loves Uggs and she asked me to make her some slippers for college. Thank you for sharing. Here is my email addy: [email protected]


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Please and Thank You. I am very interested in the pattern and just may be my gifts to my young ladies.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

You are an 'Uggs Angel' ! Thanks for sharing the pattern !


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi: I'd love to have the Ugg pattern. Thanks, My email is [email protected]


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

AmyKnits, I would be interested in your conversion as I love that pattern. Please use the PM to get in touch. THANK you so much!!


----------



## slmeriwether (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have a photo of them?


----------



## granmahoney (Oct 29, 2011)

found the pattern for the ugg booties. soooooo happy! can't wait to get started!!!!!! so many colors to create. love this forum. will keep posted


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Please share, just on time for x-mas/ Many Thanks.


----------



## Supert (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, I would love the pattern. I admire you for being able to figure it out. I don't know where to start for a project like that. Thanks for offering to share.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

You are a genious! I wish I can convert patterns. I'd like one too please. I will PM you.


----------



## Teresa Shine (Mar 15, 2011)

I would love a copy of the pattern. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How great! I would love to have the pattern.
TIA!


----------



## msdeegurl (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes I would love to have the pattern you are very kind.


----------



## bltime (Feb 16, 2011)

I also would like a copy of the pattern. Please post it for all of us. Thanks


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I too would like the pattern. I had to look up the ugg boots to see what they are. guess I am not with it.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

would love to have this pattern. 
susan [email protected]


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

where did you find the pattern I would like to see a picture too.


----------



## KimB (Jan 21, 2011)

Would love to get the pattern for the women's ugg's!!! My email is [email protected] I am KimB on knitting paradise. Thanks so much and if you have any problems please let me know! Thanks again!!!


----------



## reginaram1 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd love that pattern!Please!


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

What a wonderful woman you are to offer this homemade pattern. I would love a copy of this as well. Would make great Xmas gifts. Thank you in advance.


----------



## reginaram1 (Apr 21, 2011)

i didnt give you my e-mail address for ugg boot pattern sorry! [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I would love a copy too please. It would make a great xmas gift for my teenage daughter. Email to: [email protected] Thankyou


----------



## Gramma30 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks a bunch! I will CO soon!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I was thinking the same as Vonnienz. Ugg boots would be nice to wear around the house this time of year. Thanks for the pattern offer and your hard work to achieve it. [email protected]


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

oh yes! please send me the pattern....you are so kind to offer


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love to have your pattern as well. Thanks so much for offering. My eamil is [email protected] Thank you so much.


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

I would LOVE a copy. Could you post it on the forum please?


----------



## dsygrl (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. My granddaughter would love them for Christmas. Thanks Judi [email protected]


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Amy, I too would love to take advantage of your Ugg pattern offer. Purchased yarn at a going out of business sale and have been looking for patterns that don't take many skeins of yarn. Did you make them out of worsted weight? I am planning on using wool. Would you also include the needle size. Thank you in advance. Have a good day. [email protected]


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

I too would love this pattern for my eventual knitting skills.
[email protected]


----------



## camogy (Oct 29, 2011)

I also have 12 year old granddaughter and would love to have your pattern...thank you so much

My email......

[email protected]


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I, too, would love to have your "adult Uggs" pattern. Do you plan to post it on KP? Thanks!


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I would like the pattern, too!

Thank you so much!

Chris

[email protected]


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Go to SEARCH above..type in Teenage Ugg Boots...the pattern comes up along with several sites for booties.... Thanks for posting.....Della


----------



## weezie015 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would love to get that pattern.

My email address is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

CROCHET UGG BOOT PATTERN AT......http://www.pattern-making.com/roger-slippers/


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Della said:


> Go to SEARCH above..type in Teenage Ugg Boots...the pattern comes up along with several sites for booties.... Thanks for posting.....Della


Hey thanks for the link. Got it bookmarked.

Brenda D


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


What do Ugg slippers look like? Looks like you need to just post the pattern for all of us. Please!!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Diannem said:


> CROCHET UGG BOOT PATTERN AT......http://www.pattern-making.com/roger-slippers/


Thanks for this link as I am better at crochet than knitting at this point.

Brenda D


----------



## judytravis (May 9, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. My email is [email protected] Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear AmyKnits, I would love to have the pattern. I'm preparing to begin socks for Christmas, and these sound like a good gift item. I wil PM to you. Mrs.Mac

On second thought, I see the link, no need to pm. thanks. 


AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


----------



## shirleyal (May 10, 2011)

would love the slippers [email protected] thanks


----------



## kdlc (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, please do you want to post it or do you want to email it.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. My email address is [email protected] Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cathyc (Oct 29, 2011)

I would LOVE to have your "ugg" slippers for ladies feet! 
Money is tight this year - so, I'm looking for gifts that will have a great impact!
Thanks so much!!!


Please send to:
[email protected]


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

OH MY! I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO DO THAT FOR QUITE AWHILE. WOULD YOU PLEASE SHARE THE PATTERN? I would love to make them for my Mom who is 96 and has cold feet all the time. Thanks in Advance.
Gwen


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

what an awesome thing to do. I would also like the pattern. Thank you!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you! And what a challenge to go for m that small to that big. I have 2 granddaughters, so I can just imagine the squeals...... I'll be PM'ing you for sure!!!


Kuddos for all the work but, is it a copyright infringement. I don't know, just asking.


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Please put me in line for the pattern of Uggs. I have 2 women who have just married my grandsons. What a Christmas present for them! I'm always amazed how kind & thoughtful people are on this site. It makes my day to log in & see such beautiful work. Thank you very much for your kindness.


----------



## chriso (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love a copy of the pattern. Great gift for Christmas for my adult daughters! [email protected]


----------



## Bryonsmom (Sep 21, 2011)

I also would love to have this pattern to make for Christmas gifts. Thanks for taking and making this pattern available for members of this site. God Bless you and those knitting needles!!! My email is [email protected] again!!!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

For all wanting the pattern, here is the link to the teen pattern on KP

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38967-1.html

Enjoy

Brenda D


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I too would like this pattern!! Please send to [email protected] Thanks!!


----------



## barb5350 (Aug 15, 2011)

Would love a pattern Send to [email protected]
What a clever idea. ? Possible to get the baby ugg pattern also.
Thanks, Barb


----------



## Tuddie (Oct 29, 2011)

sounds great - my granddaughter and maybe my daughter-in-laws even would like these slippers!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38967-1.html

The pattern has graciously been posted to the link above.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i see your pattern was a great hit thanks ever so much for sharing

www.kintting.pardice.com/t-38967-1.hml

crochetuggs.pattern.com/roger-slippers


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

I bet the girls loved them my 13 year old asked if they could be knitted in larger sizes as she'd seen a pair of cute baby ones. We would love a copy of the pattern to please. [email protected]


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

see my post above for both knitted and crochet uggs links


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

It's great of you to share the ugg boots pattern. Please send me a copy too! Thanks.

Purlie Girl

[email protected]


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I too would like your pattern for ladies uggs boots. Thank you so much for doing the hard part for us. Katy


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I also would be grateful if you would send me the Ugg Booties Teenage Conversion pattern. Please email it to me at [email protected]

Thank you so much!

Purlie Girl


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd love the pattern!...need a slightly bigger size but would love to try it!


----------



## Oksana S. (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you very much. I would love to get the pattern. my email is [email protected] Are you selling it?


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, please, I would love a copy of the patterns for the Ugg boots. Thank you so much. JanetMM


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

I've never seen anything get so many responses so quickly!!! Guess it will be an "Ugg Boots" Christmas, huh?


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mary Ellen Silver said:


> I've never seen anything get so many responses so quickly!!! Guess it will be an "Ugg Boots" Christmas, huh?


That was my thought also....she hit a hot topic didnt she?!? Best bet would be to just post the pattern rather then send everyone a copy.. ;-)


----------



## arline1018 (Oct 29, 2011)

would love the ugh boots pattern.my e-mail is [email protected] thank you!!!


----------



## ddmost (Oct 22, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. Please send it to [email protected]

Thank you so much!
Diane


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone hae a pic of the UGG booties?
Don't think I've ever seen them.


----------



## selerath (Jul 27, 2011)

I would love the pattern as well! It would be awesome if you posted a picture as well. My email is [email protected] Thank you!!!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I would like the pattern you can pm me or send it to [email protected]


AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


----------



## tlheyne (Mar 14, 2011)

I would love to have the Ugg Boot pattern you created!! My email is [email protected] Thanks in advance!


----------



## debsknitts (Feb 14, 2011)

I too would love a copy. My girls would be excited to get a pair for Christmas. [email protected] Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## alpacarules (May 8, 2011)

I would also love the Uggs pattern for my size 8 feet. I have not yet made the infant size -- although I am thinking that my soon-to-be grandson in Vermont will certainly need a pair. Thank you for sharing! I will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I would be interested. I will have to scale them down a size, but I can work on that. Thank you! 
y e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

i sure would love the pattern


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

i would love the pattern,my e-mail is;[email protected]
thanks a lot


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love a copy of your directions. Thank you so much for making it easier on all of us.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I was confused to the max when I read this thread given that the last I knew, the rule was that we don't post our e-mail addresses publicly on this forum, only in private messages. Because the majority of posts on this thread contain e-mail addresses, I referred back to the rules of the forum. Since I no longer can find anything there regarding this issue, I assume the rules have been changed. I also see that the rules are now subject to change without notice. It would have been nice to have received a heads-up on this issue, or perhaps I missed it, but I do think everyone should be aware that the rules have apparently been changed and can be at any time without notice.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

She did post a link to the pattern...


----------



## Pepperlin (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi as all the others would love to have a copy of the ugg pattern. my email [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


You don't say, but are these knit or crochet?


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Janet Lee said:


> Does anyone hae a pic of the UGG booties?
> Don't think I've ever seen them.


some one posted early on in the conversaton, check back. I think it may be the first or second page.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

So b eautiful. Boy I got up early, I can't seem to spell today.


Marny CA said:


> After making the Ugg baby booties (picture attached) I thought it might be fun to do a pair for myself!! So, if you've already converted to a larger size, I'd love the 'pattern'!!
> 
> Please PM me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

What a wonderful offer on your part to share this pattern with others - you sould be proud of yourself!


----------



## shirleyal (May 10, 2011)

would love pattern honey hat for child with the bees shirleyal5555netzero.com


----------



## susieagar (Oct 29, 2011)

Now I wish I knew how to knit! Those are AWESOME.


----------



## CyndiLou2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I would very much appreciate a copy of the Ugg Booties you converted. I'm just learning to knit and do not have many patterns; I do like making booties and would appreciate the pattern. Please send to: [email protected] Thank you very much!

Yours in Christ

Cyndi


----------



## norahs01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Please, may I have a copy of the UGG Booties. I attend a lot of hockey games and like to keep my feet warm. Thank you so much. Sharon


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please send me a copy of the pattern [email protected] Thank you for being so generous.


----------



## Bambikayful (Oct 29, 2011)

I also thank you for your hard work and willingness to share. I would love a copy of this pattern!! Thank you


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the pattern! It's another one of those I want to do after all my craft show and Christmas gifts are done. I will definitely have enough to keep me busy till summer! How wonderful you can convert patterns. I'm doing good if I can read a pattern and have it turn out well. What talent you have! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Yellowrose (Jul 24, 2011)

I would love that pattern, too, if you would please.
My feeties are always cold!


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandi21 said:


> I would also love to have the pattern. My email is [email protected] I made the baby ugg booties a few weeks ago, but I am not sure what stitch to use for the pretend seam down the sides and across the front so I haven't done that part yet. Is it some kind of chain stitch?


I haven't made the booties yet but I made an aviator hat using the same yarns as the booties. I really don't think it would matter at all what type of stitch you use for the white fluffy yarn because you can't make out the stitches at all.
I hava a friend who make the booties and she wanted a newborn size. Said she dropped down 2 to 3 sizes in the needles, couldn't remember which. They were precious.
Robin in TX


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

I would love the pattern also...please email it to [email protected] thanks!


----------



## maryamsteffen (Jun 9, 2011)

I some how didn't see the posting of the pattern for the look alike Ugg boots. How do it find the posting of the pattern? Thanks, Maryam


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Type in Ugg Booties Teenage Conversion in the Search area at the top of the page. Then click on the link for the pattern.


----------



## mqmom10 (Oct 8, 2011)

We are doing slippers for our family Christmas Party this year and I would love to make the Ugg slippers. Please include me for a pattern of the conversion. Email is [email protected] . Thank you. mqmom10


----------



## mspiggy211 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern , you're a God sent. What type of yarn did you use? How many yards? I know you're overwhelm with requests. But could you please let us know or how to calculate amount of yarn. Thanks!


----------



## gramshands (Sep 10, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern too. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, found the post on search, now will happily knit away!


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd love the pattern also! Thanks for sharing!
[email protected]


----------



## highwindy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd love the pattern, too. It's just what I've been looking for. Thanks.


----------



## wpcannell (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for offering to share. I would love to have the larger size pattern. I am making the little ones for my newborn grandson. Thank you, Wanda [email protected]


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-10
> Have found pattern, thank you


----------



## maryamsteffen (Jun 9, 2011)

thank you for telling me how to find the posting and thank you for the pattern. Maryam


----------



## geecee (Aug 7, 2011)

I hope the offer to share the pattern is still available. I would love to have a copy too. Also recommendation for type of yarn. Thanks for sharing!
Gayle


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern as well... I have lots of grand daughters and great grand daughters... Thank you!
[email protected]


----------



## OLGASHEAFFER (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to make some for my children. Thank you for shearing [email protected]


----------



## carol113053 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. I knit for many residents in nursing homes and they are all asking for the Uggs boots. My kids are grown and they don't want anything this Christmas, only asking for me to make more items for older patrons of the nursing homes. They want to go with to deliver them when they visit on Christmas Day. 

I feel this is the best Christmas present and that we must have raised them right. Have a wonderful Holiday season to all.

from [email protected]


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

That would be a perfect gift for my 11 y/o granddaughter. My email address is: [email protected]
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## carol113053 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would really like a copy of your converted pattern of the Ugg booties for my college daughter and her friends who wear a size 8 and 9 shoes. You are a blessing for sharing. Thanks


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

The pattern has been generously printed by Amy and is on this site. For those who , like me, are not that great on the computer this might help. On this site, where the home page is, up top, there is a category SEARCH----if you click on that, and in the box type: Ugg Bootie Teen Conversion---the pattern will come up. Further, for those who inquired Amy made hers with: Lion Brand Thick and Quick---Number 6 weight, if you use that system and size 10 needles. The Thick and Quick is 106 yds.


----------



## samina (Sep 19, 2011)

It is very considerate of you to offer the pattern,I would love to have the patern.
Thank you


----------



## samina (Sep 19, 2011)

It is very considerate of you to offer the pattern,I would love to have the patern.
Thank you


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I saved the pattern you wrote. Thank you very much for sharing this. Bless your heart for the time and hard work you put into developing this pattern! Wish I had your talent. I'm sure by the number of responses you received that you know this is a BIG hit!!! Thanks Again.


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

AmyKnits, Thank you so much for the Ugg teen conversion slippers. I just downloaded your pattern and can't wait to try it.


----------



## grammajane (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! I have also been looking for an adult pattern, so YES please, I'd love the pattern. And do post a pic if you have taken one!!


----------



## Yellowrose (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess it helps to give you my email doesn't it? LOL

[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## karen16v4 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi
Please please may I have a copy of the pattern I know my two teenagers will be squeling as well my email is [email protected]
Thank you so much


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

MarRene said:


> AmyKnits, Thank you so much for the Ugg teen conversion slippers. I just downloaded your pattern and can't wait to try it.


I am not so good at how to read my replys, earlier I had asked for the pattern and it seems like you have been able to download the pattern. Where would I go to retrieve this?
thanks!!!


----------



## Wynne (Oct 9, 2011)

Can you still share the pattern? Thanks for your genorisity!!!


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38967-1.html
here it is!! 
Thanks!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I am interested in your pattern. Please post!


----------



## Carolyn Tilove (Mar 10, 2011)

I would love that pattern. C


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

WHERE DID YOU GET THE PATTERN?


----------



## MarRene (Oct 6, 2011)

joy ann, go to Pattern Requests and click on the "Ugg teen conversion pattern" and that should get you to the link where you can copy amy knits pattern. Hope it helps.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

i would love the patterntoo my ankles are frezzing
[email protected]
thank you


----------



## macdpj (Aug 19, 2011)

I would love to have a copy of you women's size Ugg slippers. Thanks for sharing

[email protected] is my email address. Thanks.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

Please post it, as I too would like the pattern.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

Please post it, as I too would like the pattern.


----------



## gypsy1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would love to see a picture and the patttern. Good Work sounds like fun.


----------



## desertrose (Oct 31, 2011)

I certainly could use your conversion for the UGG boots. It's exactly what I'm looking for.
email: [email protected]


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern and your help.


----------



## cnebens (Oct 25, 2011)

i would love the pattern, i am new to this site and am not sure where to find where u have posted it at, can someone please help


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38967-1.html
here it is!! 
Thanks!


----------



## Guera81 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello AmyKnits, I would a copy of this pattern. I have a sister who is 13 and I beleive would LOVE these slippers. My e-mail is [email protected] Thanks again!


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for figuring out a teen pattern and for sharing. My E-mail is [email protected] Lynn.


----------



## kailm (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love to have this pattern also. my email is [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought someone had already mentioned this - go to the SEARCH at the top of this email and enter ugg booties. That brings up not only the instructions for the baby booties but the teen size as well. I made a document by copying both instructions and that way I will always have it at hand whenever I need it. Why go through another search!


----------



## grandma cookie (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello, you aqre so industrious. I would like to get the adult UGGS pattern . Thank you. Happy Halloween. [email protected]


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

See above reply where I mentioned you can find it by doing a search!


----------



## mamaduck1949 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would also love to have the pattern for Christmas Presents.
Can send to [email protected]


----------



## granniesan (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh mh, how sweet of you to share your hard work with us. I would love to have the adult pattern as well. My daughter loves uggs! Thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

shirleyal said:


> would love pattern honey hat for child with the bees shirleyal5555netzero.com


Here you go:

http://hollyklein.blogspot.com/2008/11/beehive-hat.html

I PMd you, too, but then couldn't wait to hear from you. ;-)


----------



## cldiab (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like a copy please! my email is [email protected]

Thank you!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> shirleyal said:
> 
> 
> > would love pattern honey hat for child with the bees shirleyal5555netzero.com
> ...


Love the pattern for the bee-hive cap!!! Is this an adult or a childs size?


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Would love to have the pattern Thanks, Louise


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Nanaof3 - the pattern doesn't say.

I wrote to the designer - you can, too.

Louise, you want the pattern for the beehive hat? See my post for the URL - dated November 1 on Page 21.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

I would love the pattern too! Email address? Kathy M. 
[email protected]


----------



## Lucalyn (Nov 1, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns for the baby and mama Uggs--it would mean Christmas was a wrap. Hoping you are my Christmas angel, thank you, lyn [email protected]


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Amy...How clever you are! If it's not too much trouble, I'd love a [email protected] a lot!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Go to Della's post, now on page 22, she gives a link for the entire pattern.



Lucalyn said:


> I would love to have the patterns for the baby and mama Uggs--it would mean Christmas was a wrap. Hoping you are my Christmas angel, thank you, lyn [email protected]


----------



## tpalmer (Nov 2, 2011)

Me Too!
I love the Uggs Booties and would love to make them in a larger size. Thanks so much for sharing your hard work.
[email protected]


----------



## CyndiLou2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern; I'm not sure how to manouver around the web site! Very new to such areas. I feel like I'm groping in the dark; however, I did manage to find some of the pattern. Thanks!

yours in Christ,

Cyndi


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

Sara Ann said:


> I would love the pattern but would need the 9-10 size.


Can anyone tell me how to enlarge pattern to fit a size 10 slipper????


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I have gone all through that search and guess I am functionally dense.
I would LOVE to have the women's 8-9 pattern. Your knack for adjusting patterns amaze me.
If you would be so kind to this old gal, will appreciate being hand held to the pattern.
Deb


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I too would like the pattern. how do I pm?


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

This comes from Search". These are the listings. Go to Search and follow thru ....Della


Section 

Topic 

First Post 

Last Post 



Pattern Requests 

Ugg boot patterns for adults

Christi
Oct 15, 11 14:23:47 
5 / 630

ghosking
Oct 16, 11 20:08:15 




Pattern Requests 

Teenage ugg boot slipper pattern

36woods
Oct 29, 11 07:07:05 
3 / 403

tdorminey
Oct 30, 11 05:55:09 




Pattern Requests 

ugg boots

joyceb
Aug 26, 11 14:53:06 
18 / 2049

Mary Jean
Sep 5, 11 12:21:56 




Pattern Requests 

Baby Ugg boots pattern

mumtoSophy
Sep 20, 11 15:33:23 
8 / 1288

purler
Oct 11, 11 14:14:16 




Pattern Requests 

Child's Ugg Pattaern

Wynn11
Aug 26, 11 14:42:38 
20 / 1558

debch
Sep 14, 11 12:02:39 




Main 

Ugg Booties Conversion

AmyKnits
Oct 28, 11 10:10:12 
323 / 15289

wagski1
Nov 9, 11 15:21:51 




Main 

Ugg "bootie" teen conversion (slippers)

AmyKnits
Oct 28, 11 20:27:49 
77 / 4644

fibrefay
Nov 5, 11 22:09:00 




Pattern Requests 

Boot Covers


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

But, how many stiches do I use for size 9-10???


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


I've been combing my knittingparadise links and came across your offer to share your pattern for Ugg Booties in larger sizes.

I would love to have the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Della, you must have a special touch. I looked at those sites, but didn't scroll down far enough. 
Thanks.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

did u send the pattern? if so I can't find it
thanks


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi wagski1. look at Dellla's post. &
go to the search section and click on it. there are several who have posted the pattern. my problem was that I didn't scroll down far enough to find them.

If I can find them, anyone can,,, :lol:


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

u haven't met me. I looked but still can't find it. I clicked on Della name and also went to search to look for them. no luck.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess I don't know how to go to dellas post


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Back a few entries, I copy/paste the list of Ugg Boot topics found in "Search", there are ones for babies to adults listed. Go to Search at rhe top of this page..type in UGG BOOTS.. it will open up the topics page..scroll down and you will find all the times UGG BOOTS have been up for a discussion topic..click on each one, read, if information you are looking for is not in that one..go back to Search by right clicking mouse button and clicking on BACK, it will take you back to Topic page and click on another one. All the information is there for all sizes. Hope this helps....Della


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

I have the conversion for 8-9 size but need a bigger size! Is there a conversion for that?


----------



## dorisbrown (Oct 29, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong - still cannot find Ugg boot pattern (adult). Keep trying every day but still get lost. On the plus side have read lots of very interesting patterns on other stuff I want to try. But would still like to find that Ugg pattern Doris.


----------



## byrnzie (Oct 10, 2011)

Amy,
I would love the pattern for the UGGS slippers for adults. Please
email to me @[email protected]
Thanks. 
BYRNZIE


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Would love to have the pattern


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

could you share the patterns please [email protected]


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

Please I would love to have the pattern for the Ugg Booties adult size. Thank You


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

Please I would love to have the pattern for the Ugg Booties adult size. Thank You. [email protected]


----------



## PPalmer (Mar 30, 2011)

[email protected] would also love to have this pattern.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

The pattern for the Ugg Boot slippers is on the site. If you click on "search" and then type in UGG booties teen conversion, you will come up with the pattern for the felted and unfelted version. I don't understand why everyone is having such a difficult time. I have checked several times and it comes up every time on my computer and I also checked on my daughter's computer and our computer at work. Good luck!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

As with all the others, I also would love a copy of the pattern. If you can post it here that would be great, if not you might be sending it to alot of us. haha My email is: [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

if you don't mind sharing? my kids and her friends would love them.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Please use the search like AmyKnits requested - she was already kind enough to write the pattern and share it.


As her reply "If you click on "search" and then type in UGG booties teen conversion, you will come up with the pattern for the felted and unfelted version."

Thank you Amy!


----------



## katia404 (Feb 27, 2012)

Please send me a pattern! My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I would also like a copy of your Ugg boot pattern. I can think of several people in my life who would life a pair of Ugg Boots to keep their tootsies warm this winter.

Best wishes,

Purlie Girl


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Darn! I just asked you for the ugg boot pattern but forgot to tell you WHERE to send it! Here goes. 

My email address is: [email protected]

Thanks so much, in advance, for generosity in sharing the pattern! 


Purlie Girl


----------



## carol113053 (Jan 23, 2011)

I too would love the UGG pattern for my teenage nieces. Would you please email me by pm? Thanks


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

If you log in and hit SEARCH you can type in UGG BOOTS you will see all the posts for UGG BOOTS, BOOT CUFFS etc. I counted down, I think it's the 31 pattern request and you will see in the right colummn a post by "Desertrose" who requested pattern,hit that one, response, just below request, is post from Stellaknits who has a link that will take you to the pattern that I think was the original--I made them last year.I have the pattern but don't know how to post it.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would like very much. I have 4 GD about the same age and I'm sure they would all like them. Right after I finish the knee socks they all wantLOL


AmyKnits said:


> I recently made the Ugg style booties for my friends new baby. Of course.. when my "tween" daughter and her friend saw them, THEY, of course, wanted "Ugg" slippers for themselves. Upon searching and searching the internet and coming up empty, (there were a few, but none replicated the actual Ugg boot as well as the bootie pattern) I eventually settled on hunkering down and spending an entire day of trial and error converting the original pattern and was successful. I have made a pair and they were met with squeals of delight with my twelve year old daughter and all her friends. I can share the pattern if anyone is interested. To fit approx. womens 8-9


----------



## ewdawson (Jan 13, 2012)

How kind you are to share this Ugg pattern for size 8 or 9. You can email me at [email protected]
Would appreciate hearing from you so I can make them for my 20 year old granddaughter. Thanks a million http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=38839#


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for your kindness to share your pattern: [email protected]


----------



## DionRace (Jun 29, 2012)

I think the Ugg slippers are adorable. Could you please send me the pattern for the adult size. Thanks. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

As has been pointed out before, it's dangerous to post your email address on a world-wide forum for all to see. Go to Private Message (PM) to pass that information along to someone else. Getting endless pornographic material or worse on your computer is no joke, as can easily happen if unsavory people happen across your info.....


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> As has been pointed out before, it's dangerous to post your email address on a world-wide forum for all to see. Go to Private Message (PM) to pass that information along to someone else. Getting endless pornographic material or worse on your computer is no joke, as can easily happen if unsavory people happen across your info.....


I agree ... You can ask admin to please remove your post with your e-mail for your protection. If you have posted within an hour you can actually go back and remove it yourself.


----------



## jiwolff (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi - You had mentioned in a post that you would be willing to share a pattern for adult or teen women. If you would be so kind I would really appreciate the pattern. 
you can send it to me at [email protected]
Thank You so much - jodi Wolff


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Over here...me too. My granddaughter is now a year old I can just see her in a pair.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't get this site to open


----------



## ewdawson (Jan 13, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE INFO ABOUT POSTING AN EMAIL ADDRESS, I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE SAVE , IF IT CAN BE REMOVED HOW DO I DO IT?
YOU SAY , GO TO PM, I DON'T SEE ANY SPACE MARKED PM. THANKS.


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

In case you are after a fast reply I will butt-in and respond. when someone posts, on the left it gives their screen name etc. Names are underlined---if you click on the name it will take you to some further info on that person, including SEND PM--if you click on that the screen will come up with the box to type in DIRECTLY too them---it will say on top PRIVATE MESSAGE. You can also save all the messages you send/receive. Regards editing when you send a post on the bottom it will say EDIT--if you hit that you can alter whatever you want. I notice someone said that will only work for a limited time---that I didn't know. Keep asking questions if you are confused---someone will answer willingly.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Patp said:


> In case you are after a fast reply I will butt-in and respond. when someone posts, on the left it gives their screen name etc. Names are underlined---if you click on the name it will take you to some further info on that person, including SEND PM--if you click on that the screen will come up with the box to type in DIRECTLY too them---it will say on top PRIVATE MESSAGE. You can also save all the messages you send/receive. Regards editing when you send a post on the bottom it will say EDIT--if you hit that you can alter whatever you want. I notice someone said that will only work for a limited time---that I didn't know. Keep asking questions if you are confused---someone will answer willingly.


A post can be edited within an hour's time; after that you can ask Administration to delete the post for you :~). The above info on PM is correct.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I would also love a copy of the Ugg pattern Please send it to me at: [email protected]

Thanks!

Purlie Girl


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Amy,

Would you please send me the pattern for your Adult size Ugg Booties Slippers - [email protected]

Thanks & blessings

Jane


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Purlie Girl and MajorJane, the pattern is here... 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-39700-1.html In the future, all you need to do is to do a SEARCH (above selections) and you will find any posting (including this one) that you are looking for.

Also, as written above your posts, it is not recommended that you post your email address on the main pages since it can be viewed by anyone looking at KP. IF you WANT to send an email address, click on the person's name and then send a PM Private Message. This ensures that your email address will only be seen by the recipient.

Please ask Admin. to remove your email address from this posting to protect yourself.

Regards,

Amy


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> I think there is a pattern out there for a toddler size, I will have to look through my many patterns and see what size the pattern I have goes up to. Haven't used it in a long time and I don't know if it was just baby sizes or it went to larger sizes. I know it didn't go to women's sizes.
> 
> How kind of you to offer the pattern for the women's size. Thank you.


King Cole have a pattern to fit sizes 1-2 years up to Adult. Knitted in DK yarn(light worsted). Pattern is King Cole 3275. I bought this bu havn't knitted it up yet.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I would also love a copy of your ugg boot pattern. How kind of you to offer it to us.

Purlie Girl at the email address
[email protected]


----------



## blueskiesbrit (Apr 14, 2013)

I would love to have the Ugg Booties pattern that you created for teens. Thank you.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

blueskiesbrit said:


> I would love to have the Ugg Booties pattern that you created for teens. Thank you.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-39700-1.html


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the site but I still need a bigger size. They are for my 6 ft.+ granddaughter..... Long/narrow feet!!!


----------



## aimee_pense (Jun 13, 2014)

Did you by any chance find that toddler pattern? I'm dying to make some


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

I too would love to have the pattern, Thanks !!!


----------

